# für weniger Geld (declinación)



## lapot

Hola! Me he encontrado con la siguiente frase:

Dort arbeiten die Leute dann unter schlechteren Bedingungen für *weniger *Geld.

¿Por qué es "weniger" y no "wenigeres"? Comprendo que aquí weniger es el comparativo de wenig, pero los comparativos también se declinan. ¿Por que aquí no?

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## elroy

Se dice "wenig Geld" y no "weniges Geld". Al formar el comparativo se le añade solo "er" a la palabra "wenig".


----------



## lapot

Y por qué no se declina?


----------



## kunvla

Te dejo aquí este dato tomado del Duden


> *wenig *
> Wortart: *Pronomen und Zahlwort
> 
> 1. b.* bezeichnet eine geringe Menge, ein niedriges Maß von etwas; nicht viel
> 
> *Grammatik*
> weniger, wenige, weniges (Singular); (oft unflektiert) wenig
> 
> *Beispiele*
> 
> <attributiv>: es ist [zu] wenig Regen gefallen
> das wenige Geld reicht nicht weit
> wenig Zeit, Glück haben
> wenig Gutes
> weniger Bier trinken
> der wenige, heftige Regen
> ich habe nicht wenig Arbeit damit gehabt
> auf wenig Verständnis stoßen
> <allein stehend>: das ist [sehr] wenig
> das wenige/Wenige, was ich habe
> (umgangssprachlich) sie wird immer weniger _(magert ab)_
> das ist das wenigste, was man erwarten kann
> dazu kann ich wenig sagen
> mit wenigem/Wenigem zufrieden sein
> er verdient weniger als ich



Saludos,


----------



## Sepia

lapot said:


> Y por qué no se declina?


 
No es un adjectivo. Puedes decir "ein wenig Kaffee", pero "wenig" no da informacion sobre la qualidad del café -


----------



## lapot

Gracias a todos por la ayuda!!


----------



## kunvla

El 'ein wenig' en "ein wenig Kaffee (_m_), Milch (_f_), Mehl (_n_)" es una locución fija que equivale a la española 'un poco de' (_Dame un poco de café, leche, harina_).

Saludos,


----------



## lapot

Perfecto!! Gracias de nuevo


----------

